# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Aprobada la composición, estructura y funcionamiento de los Consejos del Agua de las Demarcaciones Hidrográficas del Ebro, Duero y Miño-Sil

## sergi1907

El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado, en su reunión de hoy, tres reales decretos por los que se establece la composición, estructura y funcionamiento de los Consejos del Agua de la demarcación de la parte española de las Demarcaciones Hidrográficas del Ebro, Duero y Miño-Sil, respectivamente, dando así cumplimiento a las atribuciones que le otorga el texto refundido de la Ley de Aguas y demás normativa vigente.

 La regulación del Consejo del Agua de la demarcación en dicha Ley introduce significativas modificaciones incorporando entre las nuevas funciones la de promover la información, consulta y participación pública en el proceso planificador.

 Además, incluye entre los nuevos vocales a representantes de las entidades locales, de los servicios periféricos de costas, autoridades portuarias y capitanías marítimas y de asociaciones y organizaciones en defensa de intereses ambientales, económicos y sociales relacionados con el agua.

 Asimismo, establece que el número y distribución de los representantes autonómicos en el Consejo debe efectuarse en función del número de Comunidades Autónomas de la demarcación y de la superficie y población de las mismas incluidas en ella, con un mínimo de un representante por cada comunidad autónoma. Estos criterios se han aplicado considerando la superficie y la población con igual ponderación y teniendo también en cuenta, en todo caso, que el número total de vocales del Consejo no dificulte su operatividad.

 En ese sentido, en el caso de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Ebro, dado el alto número de Comunidades Autónomas concernidas, se mantendrá en el Consejo del Agua de la demarcación el mismo número y distribución de vocales en representación de las Comunidades Autónomas que existente en el Consejo del Agua de la cuenca.

 La constitución efectiva del Consejo del Agua de la demarcación se realizará en un plazo de tres meses, período durante el cual continuará existiendo y ejerciendo sus competencias el Consejo del Agua de la cuenca.

 Tras la constitución del Consejo, la Comisión de Planificación Hidrológica y Participación Ciudadana deberá constituirse en un plazo no superior a un mes.

 El funcionamiento y constitución de los Consejos del Agua de la demarcación regulados en estos reales decretos no supondrán incremento alguno del gasto público y se atenderán con los recursos personales y materiales existentes en las Confederaciones Hidrográficas del Ebro, Duero y Miño-Sil, respectivamente.

 Estos tres reales decretos han sido informados favorablemente por el pleno del Consejo Nacional del Agua en el que participan las comunidades autónomas y los sectores afectados.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ebro/11...0#.TpLPoDTRkSQ

----------

